
Ask HN: My company is building an entry Amazon go, what sucks about checkout? - programjoe
My company, forage.ai, is building a mobile solution for checkout.<p>I&#x27;d like to ask hacker news: Whats the worst part about checking out today and how do you solve that problem today?
======
QuinnyPig
On the internet, or in person?

The former has to be playing the stupid dance of setting up an account,
confirming my email, punching in my address, my city, my state, and then my
zip code (which the prior two can be derived from!), digging out my credit
card, punching it in, and then clicking buy. Way too many steps; I'll shop at
Amazon even if it costs slightly more due to "click button, receive goods."

If you're referring to in-person, hoo doggy. The lines and the inefficiency.
If your solution involves me interacting with a check-out clerk and my mobile
phone, forget it; the person in front of me is trying to pay with a check and
can't figure that out; I'm not going to hold up the line yet further instead
of throwing a credit card at the attendant.

Does that answer your question?

~~~
programjoe
That does, thank you so much for the feedback

